# Proud of my son!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Last night my son had his testing in Tae Kwon Do to move on from his green belt to the blue belt. He was very nervouse this time and we weren't sure he would pass. But YES!!!:clap: He did it. They had to lower the board that he needed to break. It was suppose to be a straight up kick above his head it is called a cheating kick but he just couldn't get enough force behind his kick to break the board at that hight (6'5") so they lowered the board to 6'2" and he did it. I was so scared for him I know how much he wanted this.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Holy smokes 6'5"!?! I would be lucky to get my foot more then 3 feet off the ground lol. Kudos to your son for passing. That's very cool. :clap:


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats awesome!! I took karate when I was younger(I know its diff than tae), I was a black belt, sparing champion of '97 for my age group, and side kicking champion for my group. I think I was around 12, I was so proud of myself. Congrats to your son!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks you two!! Yes I'm very proud of him. I can't believe how much he has matured since he started in Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Coletrain said:


> Holy smokes 6'5"!?! I would be lucky to get my foot more then 3 feet off the ground lol. Kudos to your son for passing. That's very cool. :clap:


hahaha same here, and I'm 6'2" tall

One time I was being an idiot and trying to kick something off of a wall at like 4' tall and I fell and buste dmy ass... Good times rofl


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

GoPitbull said:


> hahaha same here, and I'm 6'2" tall
> 
> One time I was being an idiot and trying to kick something off of a wall at like 4' tall and I fell and buste dmy ass... Good times rofl


To clarify, I DID kick the shit out of that board, just busted my ass afterwards hahaha

And btw congrats to your son! That's awesome


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice! Sending him a high-five, pass it on Sharon.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That high- five might be a mental one. As my sister gave him a high-five after his test and he slapped her hand so hard that it just cracked in the room everyone heard it. He just doesn't think about how strong he is. 

thanks guys.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Miakdo I am late on this just wanted to say congrats to you and your son I know you must be very proud of his accomplishments! There is nothing more rewarding than watching your child succeed. Please pass on my congrats to your son for all his hard work and dedication in moving on to the next level in martial arts. Keep us updated on his progress before you know it he will be a black belt.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Sadie he will be a black belt in 2 1/2yrs if he stays on track of testing every 3mos. As everything gets harder he might have to take a little longer but his goal is to have his black belt in his 18th yr. Yes I'm proud it is hard to raise children these days and being a single mom just makes it a little harder. I was blessed with a wonderful boy who has set some high goals for himself. He wants to be a police officer when he grows-up.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Thanks Sadie he will be a black belt in 2 1/2yrs if he stays on track of testing every 3mos. As everything gets harder he might have to take a little longer but his goal is to have his black belt in his 18th yr. Yes I'm proud it is hard to raise children these days and being a single mom just makes it a little harder. I was blessed with a wonderful boy who has set some high goals for himself. He wants to be a police officer when he grows-up.


From one single mom to another I understand your struggle it's not easy hats off to you I know how hard it can get ... that's wonderful he has high expectations set already that means you have been doing a great job mom ! Kids these days don't always have their prioritys in line and some of these parents could care less  It's not like when we were growing up. I love watching my kids accomplish their goals it lifts their self esteem and keeps them striving for more. He will make it to his black belt by the time he turns 18 he has his mom there to support and encourage him to get there.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oooh crap... its tae not karate... I feel like a jackass! lol I just got to this forum sorry! It's been a while and i've been taking my time browsing the threads. Congrats! You make him a good dinner after his big accomplishment?!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats alright Shana. You remeber he was in the martial arts.


----------



## milmika (Dec 9, 2008)

Man that is awsome tell him we all say congrats... My son is getting ready to start.. Aswell as my neph...


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

that's soo cool !! congrats! it's hard work that goes into all that, not to mention 3 nites a week of pratice!! my son is in judo, he's gonna be testing for his green soon. i think it's so awsome when kids find something and stick it and excel at it. it gives them so much self worth, besides the lessons they teach in the dojo is stuff they can carry into life.


----------

